# Tool Lists (What do I need?)



## derekleffew

Here's a very comprehensive list, compiled by ship in 2002-03, primarily for electrical tools (with pictures!). 

Here's a list from IATSE local 33.

Anyone else have any lists to share?


EDIT: Since the IA list is member only now, here's an internet archive of that list.


----------



## Logos

My Maglite
My Leatherman
My Gloves
My 6" Bahco
My 8" adjustable Ratchett Crescent (New christmas present)
My circuit tester.
1 roll gaffer
1 roll insulating tape (black)

The remainder of my tools sit in my toolbox in my car until I need them.

Haven't we discussed this one a hundred times.


----------



## avkid

There is also a soldering iron, solder sucker and many jeweler's screwdrivers in there.


----------



## Diarmuid

I normally have a couple of other things hanging around in addition to those already mentioned. Whether or not they are tools, or deserve to be in a tool kit is probably debatable (but then one of the links above mentioned bringing a map so...)
Selection of coloured tapes, for spike marks and colour coding equipment,
My 'quad' four way ratchet spanner, which deals with most common bolts without the need for adjustment like AJ's.
Also I've now swapped out my maglite, in favour of a smaller LED torch. My LED torch has more punch than a maglite, batteries last longer, and its smaller, basically all round more suited for my purposes.

I have a funny feeling that I might end up asking for most of my birthday presents based on that list from ship.


----------



## Charc

I took my tool bag home from school today, after working alone for 3 hours. (Copying stuff down is like purgatory.) 
Anyways I took some quick snapshots of what I keep in the bag. Here are the pictures, sans bag, everything neatly laid out on the floor.
Edit:
Note the small black klein bag bottom left holds random items, etc. Such as RCA adaptors, small carabiners, bits of tieline, etc.
Double Edit:
The multitool, best seen in picture 3, is my loaner. I keep my normal one on the ol' belt.


----------



## avkid

What the heck are you doing with a Wonder Bar® in a school theatre?
(no wait, I don't want to know)


----------



## Charc

I use it to smack the sound guy.


----------



## derekleffew

Great start you've got there, Charc. Only things I see missing are: a good crimper, DMM/Amp-probe, and _working_ Volt-Tick™ (see other threads). And maybe a Putz or Lightspeed wrench or 5/8" x 3/4" speed wrench. What's the red thing sticking out of the pouch between the gloves and the strippers?

I've inspired myself to clean out my bag and inventory its contents, will post as soon as I get a chance.


----------



## Jezza

avkid said:


> What the heck are you doing with a Wonder Bar® in a school theatre?
> (no wait, I don't want to know)



Oh you should see the arsenal I used to cary in the back of my wagon. Pipe wrenches, 18v reciprocating saw, mallets, enough rope and cord to strangle all my class mates, wonder bar, extension cords, etc etc etc...wish I had pictures of how I used to strap everything down, it was quite a procedure -- us high schools folks sometimes get a little tool happy.


----------



## Charc

Mind you this is the mini sized wonder bar, fellas, and in a theatre as broken as mine always seems to be, the uses are endless. Most recently... dealing with a 1KL6...

Edit:

To *Derek*,

The red thing is a gamchek. I do have a lightspeed on the list. However, it's on the bottom of the list, I have yet to find a situation where I'd _really_ need one, over the standard c-wrench. Crimper, as you know, I'm looking into that. DMM, not sure on the specifics of what I should get. I could _swear_ my voltage sniffing pen works fine.


----------



## SteveB

Here's what I suggest to my freelancers working electrics calls:

- 8" Crescent wrench
- Litespeed wrench
- Leatherman Wave or (my preference) Victorinox Champ Swiss Army knife 
- Maglite - 2AA LED version highly recommended
- Gloves
- 4 Way combo screwdriver
- 25ft. tape measure
- Sharpies ad mechanical pencils
- Pouch to carry it in


----------



## derekleffew

SteveB said:


> Here's what I suggest to my freelancers working electrics calls:
> 
> - 8" Crescent wrench
> - Litespeed wrench
> - Leatherman Wave or (my preference) Victorinox Champ Swiss Army knife
> - Maglite - 2AA LED version highly recommended
> - Gloves
> - 4 Way combo screwdriver
> - 25ft. tape measure
> - Sharpies ad mechanical pencils
> - Pouch to carry it in


SteveB, my toolbag meets or exceeds all your requirements _except_:

- I use a 6" WideJaw (for cheeseboroughs) Crescent™ wrench.
- I use a 5/8" x 3/4" Craftsman™ ratcheting box wrench, Lightspeed and Putz wrenches are too expensive.
- I'm a Gerber Multi-tool man.

So I bombed on the first three items, would you send me home if I showed up on a call?


----------



## Charc

So it seems that a lot of people are calling a speed wrench a necessity for electrics calls. What specifically is so great about them? Do they _really_ save that much time, over a traditional c-wrench?


----------



## derekleffew

Well, Charc, when hanging any fixture with a C-Clamp, how many times do you have to remove your adjustable wrench and reposition it to further tighten the 1/2" square bolt head? Have you ever had that bolt get rusty/gummed up so that you can't turn it by hand? A speed wrench is not an absolute necessity, but the Craftsman 5/8 x 3/4 in. Wrench, Ratcheting Box is $7.99, and if it breaks take it to any Sears store for an immediate replacement. Also seems to me to separate those who are serious from those who just want to meet the minimum. YMMV.


----------



## soundman

derekleffew said:


> Also seems to me to separate those who are serious from those who just want to meet the minimum. YMMV.



How does a speed wrench deal with old f-bolts that are not square but rather the 'finger tight' variety? Give me an open end adjustable wrench any day.


----------



## Sean

derekleffew said:


> Well, Charc, when hanging any fixture with a C-Clamp, how many times do you have to remove your adjustable wrench and reposition it to further tighten the 1/2" square bolt head? Have you ever had that bolt get rusty/gummed up so that you can't turn it by hand? A speed wrench is not an absolute necessity, but the Craftsman 5/8 x 3/4 in. Wrench, Ratcheting Box is $7.99, and if it breaks take it to any Sears store for an immediate replacement. Also seems to me to separate those who are serious from those who just want to meet the minimum. YMMV.



I have to disagree with you here.

I've yet to find the need for a speed wrench. I don't own one. Once a clamp is finger tight, it usually only takes one or two "positions" to clamp the light. To loosen, it only takes one.

And, you're still going to need a wrench. Scaff clamps (Cheesboroughs), stuck wing nuts, and the occasional "other" pieces of hardware all need something adjustable. If you feel the need to carry 12lbs of tools on you, more power to you. But, I've yet to see any electrician work faster, or be "more serious" because of a "speed" wrench.

Charc, an 8" adjustable ("Crescent") wrench will serve you very well.


--Sean


----------



## derekleffew

Okay, to each his own. I admit to not always carrying my speed wrench on my person, unless I know I'll be hanging many conventionals. I've hung entire shows where there hasn't been a C-Clamp in sight. Even the S4s had MegaClaws on them.


----------



## Footer

derekleffew said:


> Here's a list from IATSE local 33.



So many IA guys, so many hammers and pry bars (SCARY)... I expect everyone who shows up to a call to have a crescent wrench and a multi tool, as well as gloves. A tape measure it also a good bonus. I have two different sides to this whole thing. If you are working in a scene shop, you need all marking tools and some measuring tools, the smaller variety of them :Speed square, 25' tape, etc. You should not have to bring in your own framing square etc. PPE should be REPLACED by the shop, buy you have to buy your first ones. Same thing goes for anything you use in the shop, if you bring in your own chalk line, they should provide you chalk, same thing for dikes etc. If you wear it out at the job, they should replace it. 

When working calls on the other hand, I usually bring in most of my own tools, however same rules apply. I bring in my own stuff to do most things, but I do not bring in specialty tools. 

My major rule is, if it does not fit into one of my bucket boss bags, I don't take it in. It should not be your personal responsibility to buy everything you need to do the job, you need the basics but the rest should be provided for you.


----------



## Charc

I was told to report to work with a c-wrench and a measuring tape. Seems like an odd combo, because certain days I'll be in the shop, and other days I'll be working electrics.

Edit:
And of course, closed-toed shows, for all tech work.


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> And of course, closed-toed shows, for all tech work.


Steel or composite toe, end of story.


----------



## soundlight

avkid said:


> Steel or composite toe, end of story.


I learned this the hard way, heavy aluminum riser to the big toe. Still have the blue blood there - not fun. Thankfully, my foot didn't get more than that - nothing broken.


----------



## Charc

Boots are actually on my list, high on my list, but I don't know what brand to go with, or anything of that sort.


----------



## sobenson

charcoaldabs said:


> I was told to report to work with a c-wrench and a measuring tape. Seems like an odd combo, because certain days I'll be in the shop, and other days I'll be working electrics.
> Edit:
> And of course, closed-toed shows, for all tech work.


Actually if you are going to a professional theater that is all you should have to bring with you. Anything more you run the risk of losing/breaking/getting stolen. And since they told you exactly what to bring, if any other the above happens you are S.O.L. and will have to replace it yourself. They should have all the other equipment needed.


----------



## Charc

Oh, yes I realize that. I just thought they'd have tape measurers, I guess that was the thing that stuck out in my mind. I mean, I guess if I were in charge, I'd want to be the one with the measuring equipment, to make sure it was accurate. Maybe that only makes sense to me? :neutral:


----------



## SteveB

My post was specific in stating that the tools I suggested are what I "recommend".

In reality, if someone simply has a c-wrench, shows up on time, is awake and breathing and not eating their breakfast when they walk onstage, then I'm OK. 

I have one complete numb nut who is rarely on time, is eating his Egg McMuffin when he walks on-stage and is constantly borrowing my c-wrench. Drives me frigging nuts as he keeps getting hired. Sigh.

I don't ask anyone to bring their own electric meters, electrical hand or specialty type tools, drills, etc.... as we provide all that, including rechargeable flashlights, sharpies/pens, etc....

I like the Lightspeed wrench as I find it faster when rotating units from US to DS focus, and/or focusing, as I do not use the F _ _ K me nut, instead using the 1/2" yoke bolt. The Lightspeed works well for that as well as the square clamp bolt. I think a 5/8 - 3/4 Sears ratchet box wrench does the same thing, but I like the angled off-set of the Lightspeed - which BTW is $25 at Pro-Advantage. 

Steve B.


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> Boots are actually on my list, high on my list, but I don't know what brand to go with, or anything of that sort.


Red Wing, or Timberland if you still want to look classy whilst being safe!


----------



## Charc

Just checked out the Red Wing site... pricey! Shoulda asked for a pair for xmas. I will check out the Timberland prices online.

I just read through the old threads on boots. It looks like the steal-toed sneaker option is out. Is 6" or 8" the standard?

I'll be spending a month working in a regional theatre, so maybe a stop-gap measure is in order, or perhaps an early bday gift?


----------



## avkid

Run of the mill steel toe sneakers are not all that good.
You need several things to make a safety shoe, not just the steel in the toes.
These things are the best!
http://www.redwingworx.com/order/6552.htm
Actually stronger than steel, and they don't set off alarms at the airport.


----------



## Charc

avkid said:


> Run of the mill steel toe sneakers are not all that good.
> You need several things to make a safety shoe, not just the steel in the toes.
> These things are the best!
> http://www.redwingworx.com/order/6552.htm
> Actually stronger than steel, and they don't set off alarms at the airport.



I suppose that is not water resistant. I'd also have concern with proper ankle support in that boot, or uh, chukka? Do we know what sort of "composite" material this is?

What should I be looking for in a sole, with specific attention to climbing ladders. Something more rigid, or something with a little give, to contour the rung?

Edit:
Pssst, *Ship*, I read about your "shocking" boot encounter from a couple years ago. How about some static dissipative boots?


----------



## avkid

Charlie, you need to read a little more.
They are rigid and flat on the bottom, but the heel support is molded in.
My podiatrist approves of them(he's one of the best in this part of the state).
_Superior Slip Resistant SSRT Abrasion Resistant Diamond Black Sole
Excellent for Chemicals, Traction, and Comfort on Concrete
ANSI Z41 PT99 M I/75 C/75 Composite Toe EH
Electrical Hazard Protection against open circuits of 600 volts or less under dry conditions. _


----------



## avkid

The polyurethane coating is a water proofer.
(you should know this from shop class)


----------



## derekleffew

Back to tool topic: sobensen, steveb, and others, have made good points regarding what is expected depending on where one is working. Generally, *Mandatory tool lists* are laughable, but *Suggested tool lists*, (venue specific), are helpful. Exceeding the minimum requirements is usually never a bad thing, with the understanding that doing so is "at your own risk." I, personally, prefer using my own tools, and feel uncomfortable asking to borrow a tool from either a fellow crewmember or venue management. And since my venue is not particularly well-equipped; if I, or others, don't bring it, we won't have it. Does everyone need to carry a DMX analyzer/generator? No, but I've been glad to have mine on many occasions. For those touring or working in ballrooms and other non-theatre spaces, a fully-stocked work box is absolutely essential, as ship, len, JD, and others can attest. A touring Electrics Crew Chief/Master Electrician should have all the tools and parts required to fix anything in his rig, or hire assistants who do!


----------



## avkid

Now Derek, good footwear is one of the most important tools one can have.


----------



## Logos

derekleffew said:


> A touring Electrics Crew Chief/Master Electrician should have all the tools and parts required to fix anything in his rig, or hire assistants who do!



I agree that this becomes a completely different question if I am putting a rig of my own in a non theatre space. I then carry a lot of tools.


----------



## Charc

Er, sorry Phil.

However, in fact, I did not know polyurethane was a water proofer. (The shop class at my school is only offered in 3rd through 6th grades.) Also, going from the link you provided, it makes no mention of the ankle support, or rigidity of the sole.


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> it makes no mention of the ankle support, or rigidity of the sole.


Those are my conclusions from years of daily wear.


----------



## derekleffew

So the start of a new year is a perfect time for organization. I took everything out of my bag, laid it all out in a somewhat logical fashion, and took a picture. Then made an inventory list with costs for insurance purposes, and out of my own curiosity. The list follows the picture starting at the top right corner.


Note the picture nor the list includes certain specific tools for specialized tasks. My Fluke 336 and MicroTechDMX won't fit in the bag. When I'm programming, I have a separate bag containing my keyboard, trackball, Littlelite, disks, reference materials, etc. My "SpotOpBag" contains SpotDot, gloves, brads, SuperTrouper lamphouse Key, etc. MacBook, wirelss cell modem, and iPod in different category.

PDF of the Inventory List is below. (Constructive) Comments welcomed!


----------



## avkid

Are those foam earplugs?
If so, get some real ones.
Only $12 a pair- http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er20.aspx


----------



## derekleffew

avkid said:


> Are those foam earplugs?
> If so, get some real ones.
> Only $12 a pair- http://www.etymotic.com/ephp/er20.aspx


Yes, they are disposable foam earplugs, supplied by the venue. I do have a pair similar to your link, in my "programming" bag, and I will get a pair for my tool bag also. Thank you, avkid.


----------



## Charc

avkid said:


> Run of the mill steel toe sneakers are not all that good.
> You need several things to make a safety shoe, not just the steel in the toes.
> These things are the best!
> http://www.redwingworx.com/order/6552.htm
> Actually stronger than steel, and they don't set off alarms at the airport.



Just got my pair. They're quite nice(coming from someone who hasn't had a pair before though), and the price was reasonable.

Thanks AvKid.


----------



## avkid

charcoaldabs said:


> Just got my pair. They're quite nice(coming from someone who hasn't had a pair before though), and the price was reasonable.
> Thanks AvKid.


Sweet, finally somebody listens to me.
(it's a shame I don't get a commission from Red Wing)


----------



## howlingwolf487

I've got a pair of custom ear plugs headed my way...can't wait to get 'em and try them out at a gig - or with an annoying friend...


----------



## sobenson

charcoaldabs said:


> Oh, yes I realize that. I just thought they'd have tape measurers, I guess that was the thing that stuck out in my mind. I mean, I guess if I were in charge, I'd want to be the one with the measuring equipment, to make sure it was accurate. Maybe that only makes sense to me? :neutral:


Sorry I have been away for a bit. You would be surprised how many tape measures get cut or bent when someone has laid out a piece of wood with their tape measure on the board, and brought down the chop saw.
derekleffew makes a good point on brining tools and not borrowing, and having that 1 piece of equipment that is not on site when it counts is great; but starting in High school, almost 20 years ago, through college, summer rep, to working on Broadway, all I ever needed was a c-wrench. I started like you bringing bags of tools with me, and some would walk away, or get lost. So over the years I pared down, and riding the subways in New York, I did not want to lug 50lbs of tools. So in my backpack was a c-wrench, flashlight, multitool, and a sharpie. Now as I work as TD in a road house, I carry with me a c-wrench, flashlight, multitool, a sharpie (all which I carry in my Ripoff CO-44 http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co44/co44.html), and because I am TD a clipboard and pen. Anything else that is needed is either in the carp box onstage or 50' away in the shop.


----------



## digitaltec

You guys list all these tools you need for your job... I have a 500+ pound work box filled with tools and stuff and the most important tool in there is a can of black spray paint... cause if it's broke paint it black... then no one will notice it. 

Yeah don't try that. It gets you in trouble... some people have no sense of humor. I guess I could inventory my box but most of the stuff in there is not necessary unless your touring or think your cool like I do. 

Maybe I'll inventory it one of these days for all to enjoy. But it seems like you guys have covered all the basics. 2 8" C Wrenches are good to have along with speed wrenches. a 10 in 1 screw driver can also come in handy. Stage Pin Splitter is good for theater techs. tick tracer can help out and a DMM. Unless your getting into fixing cable or repairing moving lights you don't need much to get the job done.


----------



## Charc

There is so much mention of insane amounts of tools (500lbs?!), my little self imposed rule is that all tools I take with me have to fit neatly into my toolbag. I just need to swap in/out whatever I'll need.


----------



## phil000

I try and carry multiples when I'm working at the Kent State theater, because almost everyone forgets their c-wrench, and if you have forgetful followspots, a loaner pair of gloves is good. My girlfriend has usurped my backup gerber suspension and my backup mechanix gloves.

so here we go (I'm a flashlight +knife fan)
total inventory:

Surefire 6pd (that's the closest I can get to describing it, it has so much aftermarket stuff it's my baby)
inova x5
backup lithium batteries for these

one slide wrench 8"
one 8" C wrench

one 'jesus' wrench (never really need it)
Sog powerlock 
1 blackdiamond vaporware biner
48" spectra
1 petzl rescue pulley
1 Petzl auto-locking biner
GB Voltcheck (built-in sniffer)

Spyderco delica 4 full serrated 
Spyderco Tasman Plain edge
(I have 5 or 6 knives that get swapped in and out...)
random carabiners...around 20 ft of paracord 550 

Mechanix impact pros +Setwear hothands

Various screwdrivers (about to be condensed into a multi-bit ratcheting type soon.)

Klein stripper/cutter

But this is like...EVERYTHING.

what I would (just did) take with me on a gig outside of the theater with a tour:
SOG powerlock
Klein strippers (backpack)
8" slide wrench
Voltchek (remained hidden in the backpack the whole time)
Surefire 6pd (I'll go into it if someone's interested)
Inova x5 (backpack)
backup lithiums
Kershaw leek 1660ckt

I have coming (now since I read this thread):
the craftsman rachet wrench...Crimpers...Cutters (the big ones)...pin splitter...I have various holsters etc and would like to consolidate down into one or two so I'm looking at the aforementioned ripoffs holster.

ALMOST FORGOT THE BEST investment one can make: Dr. Martens airwair steeltoe. Not a true safety boot, but isolates up to 14KV, due to that fact that it doesn't have the steel in the sole, the rubber is a little soft for my taste but these things have saved my toes about 5 times in 3 months.
For someone not looking to invest that much in shoes (cue youtube video) I recommend Mack steeltoes (target 40$.)

Phil 
PS If anyone wants to know more about flashlights etc check out candlepowerforums.com or just PM me


----------



## avkid

Hmm......this talk of lights reminded me that I still haven't found a suitable holster for my Inova Radiant 2AA flashlight.
The squared off body makes it difficult to find a holster.
I just e-mailed Rip-Offs, so we'll see.


----------



## avkid

avkid said:


> Hmm......this talk of lights reminded me that I still haven't found a suitable holster for my Inova Radiant 2AA flashlight.
> The squared off body makes it difficult to find a holster.
> I just e-mailed Rip-Offs, so we'll see.


Sweet, I got a response.
They suggest a CO-31.
http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co31/co31.html


----------



## Clark

As I do primarily lighting, I generally show for work with just what I carry on my belt:

-Victorinox Swiss Army Tool
-Blackhawk MOD XSF folding knife (sharper and easier to use than a multi-tool)
-My c-wrench, with a wrapped paracord grip / safety line
-SureFire 6R/KL-5 LED flashlight 
-My work gloves 

All of my TD / LD stuff I carry around in a SwissTech folio I got a while ago - very handy!

Clark


----------



## Charc

Clark said:


> As I do primarily lighting, I generally show for work with just what I carry on my belt:
> -Victorinox Swiss Army Tool
> -Blackhawk MOD XSF folding knife (sharper and easier to use than a multi-tool)
> -My c-wrench, with a wrapped paracord grip / safety line
> -SureFire 6R/KL-5 LED flashlight
> -My work gloves
> All of my TD / LD stuff I carry around in a SwissTech folio I got a while ago - very handy!
> Clark



Are you referring to Swiss Gear? I'm not familiar with a SwissTech brand. Link, perhaps?

I'm also not familiar with the 6R. I'm guessing the R denotes rechargeable? Is this correct?


----------



## avkid

avkid said:


> Sweet, I got a response.
> They suggest a CO-31.
> http://www.ripoffs.com/datasheets/co31/co31.html


Got paid and ordered one from  National Police Supply.


----------



## McCready00

*What's inside your toolkit!*

I might ask the company I work for my first toolkit.

Other than the basic tools ( screw drivers, ect.. ) what should I put in it? Is there any instruments I should get?


----------



## sk8rsdad

*Re: What's inside your toolkit!*

What is your job, and what sort of tools would somebody performing that job likely use? We don't often use a table saw to bench focus lighting instruments.


----------



## derekleffew

McCready00 said:


> I might ask the company I work for my first toolkit.
> Other than the basic tools (screw drivers, etc.) what should I put in it? Are there any instruments I should get?


Nope. Not gonna start this topic all over again. Thus the above post has been moved here, and am "sticky-ing" this thread. Does anyone want to start a Collaborative Article for extra credit?

See also this thread: http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/get-organized/8766-workboxes.html?highlight=workbox.


----------



## DaveySimps

*Re: What's inside your toolkit!*

I am a Production Manager. My "tools" would include a phone with voicemail, cell phone / PDA, computer with internet access, a desk to clutter up with all of my junk, Microsoft Office, a good calendar program, exceptional organizational skills and people skills.

When I am doing sound engineering work my tools bag includes: headphones, various audio adapters, audio tester, tone generator, 4 way screwdriver, micro screwdriver set, soldering iron and solder, multi-tool, LED flashlight, ear plugs, wire strippers, small plier set, and adjustable end wrench. I also have my own assortment of favorite microphones and playback units (CD player, minidisc player, and CD recorder, effects units, gates, and compressors mounted in a rack with appropriate cables so I know I at least have some sort of base line to work with, no matter what gear the venue or group I am working for has in stock. I also have a good variety of royalty free sound effects in my CD collection for doing sound designs. 

~Dave


----------



## CavezziMagnum

*Re: What's inside your toolkit!*

Production Manager/Master Electrician:

6" Crescent Wrench
8" Crescent Wrench
Husky brand Diag. Cutters (Dykes)
Leatherman Wave
Mini Maglite w/LED Upgrade
Fluke 322 Clamp Meter
Ultimate Focus Tool
Mega Combo Wrench
Kobalt Gloves for focus
*Note: This is a list of tools only. "Expendables" (Gaff Tape, E-tape, Tie line, etc.) are not included.

Keep it simple. Why carry around more than what you need? Multiple-use tools (NOT Multi-tools) are your best friend.


----------



## jeffmoss26

*Re: What's inside your toolkit!*

I do a lot of voice/data cabling work, so my main tool bag has Klein everything...different testers, staple gun, drywall saw, special tools of the trade. My sound bag has all kinds of stuff...Weller soldering iron, Klein strippers, cutters, screwdrivers, cable tester, multimeter. 
I always carry my Mini-Maglite and Leatherman and I also have a Kershaw Leek knife.


----------



## houseoutgo

*Re: What's inside your toolkit!*

i cant believe i have only seen one mention of a pin splitter. I am the ME at a theatre with older equiptment and during hang and focus the pin splitter fixes 9 out of 10 problems we have. I never show up to a call without one on my belt.


----------



## Hughesie

*Whats in your toolbox*

What do you carry in your normal toolkit?

Here is my toolbox


----------



## Chris15

*Re: Whats in your toolbox*


Hughesie said:


> What do you carry in your normal toolkit?
> 
> Here is my toolbox



I'd be adding a second shifter for when you need to tighten a nut and bolt and need a spanner on each side.
Depending on what you get up to with that tool kit, I'd be expecting a modular plug crimper to go with the (cheap) punchdown tool.
And please don't expect me to terminate cable with that sort of knife, unless you by some miracle have a sharp and stable one of those. Sorry, but it's a pet hate. I've been in a situation where I needed to terminate Cat 5s for an Aviom system and had the full touring draws case of our of our better systems engineers at hand and could not find a knife sharp enough to strip Cat 5 nicely. Take note.
I'd also be adding a bigger pair of side cutters to cut cable, but again depends on what you intend to use the toolbox for...


----------



## mnfreelancer

Realized I never responded to this thread and fairly recently got my tech kit stabilized (never finalized since I keep adding/changing things.)

*Personal carry*
Leatherman Wave (the new version with the little tweaker)
Inova XO LED flashlight
Blue Sharpie
Black Sharpie
Fine black Sharpie

*Tech Kit*
Platt tool case with pallets (got a deal on this on craigslist)
Wiha 13 piece precision screw drivers
Xcellite interchangeable hex drivers, handles and extension
Klein 1000V insulated flat blade screw driver 
Klein "wirebender" #2 phillips and flat screwdrivers
2x long-reach bondhus style hex drivers for lenses
Generic branded 10 way screwdriver
Metric and SAE hex key sets - fan-out style
2x 6" Crescent and Channel-Lock brand black adjustable wrenches
"Jesus" light wrench
set of insulated alignment tweakers of various sizes inc. hex
black zip ties
fuse puller
tick tracer
Stanley "pocket knife"
waterproof notebook
tag-out tags
Harris punch-down tool
UTP stripper
RG59/RG6 coax stripper
EZ-RJ45 ratchet crimper
Ripley coax compression crimper
Xcellite flush cutters
Klein diagonal snips
klein wire stripper
Channel-Lock multipurpose wire stripper/crimper
2x 6" needle-nose pliers 
electrician's scissors
center punch
outlet tester
Fluke 337 clamp meter
generic smaller multi-meter
test leads
adapter kit with assorted audio, video, electrical adapters 
D-sub to RGB-HV breakout
patch cables
Rosco and Apollo swatch books
3" black gaf
red and orange spike tape
board tape
black electrical tape
spare Shure lavaliere mic element and cable assembly
IEC power cord
IEC to 5-15R adapter
TI-89 calculator
assorted batteries
audio insert cables
random metric plasma and projector mount screws
Pocket REF
Ugly's electrical reference
microfiber cleaning cloth
12' tape measure

As you might imagine I catch a lot of crap from other techs when for some reason they have to load my kit out of the van...it's heavy! Luckily the platt box has its own wheels!


----------



## mrb

*Re: Whats in your toolbox*


Chris15 said:


> I'd be adding a second shifter for when you need to tighten a nut and bolt and need a spanner on each side.
> Depending on what you get up to with that tool kit, I'd be expecting a modular plug crimper to go with the (cheap) punchdown tool.
> And please don't expect me to terminate cable with that sort of knife, unless you by some miracle have a sharp and stable one of those. Sorry, but it's a pet hate. I've been in a situation where I needed to terminate Cat 5s for an Aviom system and had the full touring draws case of our of our better systems engineers at hand and could not find a knife sharp enough to strip Cat 5 nicely. Take note.
> I'd also be adding a bigger pair of side cutters to cut cable, but again depends on what you intend to use the toolbox for...



the little yellow 110 punch down tool is a cat5 stripper. They work quite well, and i do TONS of network wiring.


----------



## ship

MANDATORY TOOLS FOR ALL CALLS:
HAMMER 
PLIERS 
DIKES 
SCREWDRIVER (slotted and phillips) 
GLOVES 
6" CRESCENT WRENCH 
POCKET KNIFE 
MAP OF L.A. COUNTY 
PEN OR PENCILS 
MINIMUM TOOLS FOR CARPENTER SHOP CALLS
NAIL APRON 
HAMMER (16oz.) 
HAND SAW 
DOVE-TAIL SAW 
CHALK-LINE 
SCREWDRIVERS (sloted and phillips) 
SCREWDRIVERS (pump or electric) 
PLIERS 
CRESCENT WRENCHES 
STEEL TAPE MEASURE (25ft.retractable) 
FRAMING SQUARE OR SPEED SQUARE 
COMBINATION SQUARE 
WOOD CHISEL (1inch width) 
RIPPING CHISEL 
PRY-BAR (super bar or cat's paw) 
NAILSETS (assorted) 
DIAGONAL CUTTING PLIERS 
PROTRACTOR 
SLIDING T-BEVEL 
BLOCK PLANE 
WELDER'S MUST PROVIDE THEIR OWN HELMET 


Manditory call tool list for that local leaves something to be desired.
Hmm, starting out the list for say the sound guy to have a hammer would no doubt be a bad thing if a (are there IA sound guys?) This beyond the hammer jokes that could be made in making it fit. Hammer for me in general is a question of what ounce it’s weighted for and it’s head in that, yea you could have a 22oz. waffle head for much, but it don’t persay work as well at times for electrical boxes or finish nails. Same with “pliers” in that the heck, I don’t even own a pair of slip joint pliers at home much less at work, to what does one mean “Pliers” that set on one’s multi-tool or a pair of “diagonal side cutting pliers” which don’t have a gripping edge on them or a pair of 6" instead of 9" Linsemens pliers which one is attempting to do what ever with like say cutting a cable with. Oh’ you meant slip joint pliers, they don’t cut cable - Next! Dikes is not “PC” I have been told. Best tell the IA’ it ain’t PC to specify something that could be considered offensive. This much less if I show up with a pair of electonics dikes and my task is to be cutting say some 10/3 cable, it ain’t gonna cut it. Yet I got these “minimum” tools, so pay me even if in doing the job I have to borrow from others in getting my job done as a “professional,” and many do buy from a 6" pair of “pliers” to the cheapest other tool they can in being useless as they can. Don’t help the show get done properly or most efficiently.

-Screw driver - both slotted and phillips... Gee I tend to have fights with our guys about them if no #2 Philips in the drawer (beyond them not supplying their own tools), them using a #1 Philips for #2 screws in stripping them out in costing us money. Same with the proper flat head screw driver for the task, heck, can’t do an Edison plug properly without both a 3/16" and 1/4" drive screw driver if slotted yet there is no requirement for more than say even electronics #0 Philips or .5" slotted drivers to qualify for being on the job site. Yep, wee problems with that also.

Ya mean if I showed up with my like 18" long Klien 3/8" blade slotted screw driver, that in comparing between it and the other ME at the shop and I is “Longer”, I can work a call and in having that minimum requirement for slotted screw driver be at all useful in using it for other than with say 5/16-18 or larger slotted screws? Anything smaller than that if slotted... pay me, let me borrow your tool? This much less the IA guy showing up with a 1/8 or smaller blade screw driver - a bit more demur in stature as it were, would be any more useful on an Edison plug than I? Dip switch, sure that guy, me I get the big stuff but it ain’t required so if anyone ain’t a dip switch or bolt turner on the call - you pay to send a runner out for tools while the crew seeks out donuts?

-Gloves... fine, what ever protects your hands without you cursing and wasting time picking slivers of wood out of them, don’t care, one would think quality but ain’t required in time being money as with hospital costs if the gloves you show up with on-call don’t protect.

-6" Crescent wrench is also improper terminology - you mean if I show up with a 8" Klien insul. Grip adjustable wrench, I cannot work (assuming I were IA?) If given the “Crescent” brand name were more like C-Wrench in slang term like Dikes, it’s improper also in that I believe Crescent makes some 6" wrenches that don’t expand out to 3/4" or 15/16" in need I could be useless on a call, this much less I don’t accept a 6" wrench in general out of proper torque on a bolt. I know if there ain’t some ‘IA deal with Crescent for specifically their 6" wrenches to be used exclusively as a brand, that I have at least a Craftsman 6" adjustable wrench which won’t work on a ½" bolt and thus be useless for a crew call. Are we than by specifying other than “wide jaw” 6" wrenches in assuming ability for a common torque on a bolt other than the 8" standard, that it’s not important to get the work call done?

What if nobody showed up with a proper adjustable wrench on a call? Could happen as it’s not required to have proper tools so far.

-Pocket knife....... No comment other than dull knives assure hospital trips and are if needed problematic in needing of them. Still have my Boy Scout knife as with some of GrandPa’s pipe cleaning knives, so I’m all set.

-Now a map is awesome in concept. Just this past weekend pulled one out of my car and with my guys plotted out every single Menards, Home Depot, and Lowes location in the Northern Illinois and some Wisconsin areas. Amongst four runners that did the deal, we visited every at least Menards location in the are in the Home Depot versions being more expensive and Lowes versions pooping out sooner than the others for the part we were buying. In general a concept of a map might be “what we got here, why once here do we need a map for,” but I say great thing you have maps. Need to become a IA runner for parts instead of constructor of the show, you might be useful in having a map. Though if inspected at the door in having one I might not find such a thing as a map as important as other things important to my tool bag. You got here thus you seem to be able to find the place so I’ll assume you had a map.

-Pens and pencils... no Sharpees or paint markers of different colors so as to write on stuff beyond the plot? While it’s often a challenge within a collected group of people to find just one with pen or pencil, also some form of other tool is often needed beyond that.

Definate holes in the manditory things I think, this plus this IA tool list for me is crap.

Onto the fun stuff...

MINIMUM TOOLS FOR CARPENTER SHOP CALLS

-Nail apron = sound guys having a nail apron would be fun.
16oz hammer = anyone that shows up with a 16oz hammer when I’m MC sweeps floors. Child hammer other than for specific instances.
-Hand Saw = hand saw, really? Personal hand tool to an extreme I would think in not being necessary and normally provided and sharp by the show if needed. This as = saw in general, my Leatherman has a saw on it... might take me an hour to hack thru a two by four, but it’s a saw and what is required. Did you mean Shark saw, coping saw, etc...? So don’t matter I suppose in nobody showing up with the required saw if needing to cut something if it’s useful or not? Got an awesome finite materials cutting saw with like 40 tooth blade to it.... it’s a saw, let me on the crew.
-Dove Tail Saw = I don’t even own one. What’s a Dove Tail Saw, I want one in the next step in my home furniture making operations assuming I don’t go with the router jig thingie. Anyone really dove tail on a set these days? This beyond if I show up with a dove tail saw, don’t I qualify for the former in everyone looking at what it is for novelty sense? Ah’ crap, Knew why I never got to be Union, anyone let me in on the secret of what the secret handshake Dovetail saw is? Got Japan saws, Shark Saws, Dad’s old coping saw about to be replaced in that it just don’t hold a blad and other saws but no dovetail saw, and I want one.

-Chalk line is a good concept to have both as plumb bob and snap line, does the show site provide chalk for it? Out of chalk... gee that’s just too bad you cannot get on the call.


-Screw driver, Ibid

-SCREWDRIVERS (pump or electric), Yay the Yankee or ratcheting screw driver in it’s user being just as useful as the cordless drill using techie! No matter the labor and man/hours, that guy using the yankee in sticking with it no doubt is just as cost effective and never runs out of batteries in using it - this granted he wastes time in explaining to everyone around in how it works and in how it is just as efficient. Need to screw down a plywood deck, that Yankee guy is going to be just as useful as that automatic feed screw driving guy with battery back pack guy on the crew. Sometimes perhaps I’m a bit dim.

-again with the “pliers” in general. What no difference beteween needle nosed and 9" Linsesmens’?

- Crescent Wrenches - at least if a carpenter you had at best by definition have more than one.

-25' tape measure... best be able to prove it retracts and don’t stop short on that about three feet mark if it has run into trouble in winding in a past life. Those with tape measures that don’t fully retract one might assume need not apply. Don’t matter the tape measure of course if a wee bit short, just need retract of course. Ah’ but it’s a tape measure at least which is important. Thought of mocking one of my assistant’s 12' tape measure in a guy type of way today, but on the other hand he has on and other’s on my staff don’t have one they can produce. Tape measure a good thing. This as required for all especially a good thing. Do they all show up to the call with one and ready to use it?

- Fraiming Square or Speed Square.... What’s the defination of a “speed square” and or would my 12x9 small square qualify for a “fraiming square” This much less assuming it’s a IA tool list the fraiming square is assured to be dinged into square. 1/8" thick verses 1/4" thick square for sawing purposes = a 1/4" thick speed square is much more useful. This one of 12" instead of 6" size.

-Combination Squares are perfect instruments of use. Who did or when were they invented? What are they based off of in concept? Great tool, one - my Dad’s at work, a newer one at home. I prefer Dad’s, though the reverse side should go metric. 
Anyone really show up on site wit one of these or a “Tri-Square” and would such a term be different?

-Chisel 1" width.... the heck use is a 1" width chisel and do it need to be sharp? One of my assistants is a union carpenter by trade... asked him this past summer to chisel out a door hinge for me on a special project and he had no idea. I vote a 3/4" or say ½" chisel is often more useful if sharp for more than barbaric work. Got this reinforced and no longer sold Wagner Power Scraper with modified oak/steel handle for pounding that’s knife sharp and like three inches wide, if I showed up with one of them plus say a ½" chisel that’s also sharp but no 1" chisel, verses one that showed up with a dull chisel that’s 1" who gets the job might be something to work on. This plus does everyone show up to the job site with a chisel? Thats’ fascinating as I’m not seeing any need for them to show up with a matt knife as normal for use also. Good sharp knife often is also needed for good chisel work.

-Ripping Chisel, oops, I suppose My custom built Wagner Power Scraper blade set on a hand made oaken handle with 1/4" steel reinforcement handle is something everyone spends hours upon hours on in creating - cuts thru pneumatic staples or even drywall screws with ease.... Yep, everyone has one, much less keeps it sharp. Otherwise such ripping chisel, might be not knowing the term of ripping chisel for sure - know ripping saw blade but not in reference to a chisel, guess that shows skill level type of thing in being a term I’m not ready for yet, but if in general a thing that’s a say laminate tile scraping chisel, one that say has a handle that accepts a broom handle... yet to see others to show up on a job site ready to go with their power scrapers - but it would be nice in that they are also useful for clout nails. I’m thinking this IA rule is by way of tool requirements thus requiring a long flat plat of steel that can also be used for clout nails, a three inch wide blad for scraping up laminate asbestos tile while attached to a broom handle for this requirement as per “ripping chisel.” This or they if not the definition in term, perhaps those chisels used for opening up padlocks or in breaking thru staples or nails, them chisels no longer servicable for wood scrapint, instead for use once dinged for ripping up the wood scraped while used thus the “Ripping Chisel” term that it would seem local dialect I am attempting to inerpite. 

-PRY-BAR (super bar or cat's paw), Sorry, don’t own any of them. So you mean if I have a “Wonder Bar” and a few other types of pry bar, I cannot work on this job site? What’s those brand names paying to the Union to demand all showing up for work have those tools anyway? Good ‘Q of the Day’ what either of these tools are in name to what they look like recognition. Know I wouldn’t recognize either by look. Are they as a specific type in brand as with Crescent tools superior as in general to all others? Or is this just some type of being specific in a lazy type of way and in being specific in that way making for a system of contro nobody’s going to follow in listening to these minimum tool requirements anyway “but it sounding really really good?”

-Nail sets... yea, that’s useful for a proper hammer - no matter the weight in say having a 22oz waffle head and not hitting the nail down all the way in using such a nail set. This espcially if using pneumatics and they are under lower pressure or dirty or punching thru hard wood, one needs to have various sizes in punching them heads in. This plus needle nosed pliers to rip off the as it were slightly off aim or hitting something hard nail or prong sent astray, plus say a 1" putty knife to cover with what ever the hole by it left behind plus sand paper in what’s left of the hole in doing damage. Hmm... flexible 1" putty knife... that’s a good thing also.

-Diagonal Cutting Pliers, for a carpenter call I would think at least an exception for “carpenters pinches” especially case hardendered versions of them would be acceptable. This if not the off the shelf and not say Journeyman 2000 hardened Klien version, gonna be dull and useless for a carpenter after some use, so why require what’s dull other than specifying what might be useful? 
Take a typical 6" Ace Hardware diagional side cutting plier and cut one drywall screw with it. Cut the same screw with a hardened 8" Journeyman hardened pliers and one will see that even if at double the price, someone shows up on a call with a now dinged set of dikes - as it were, someone shows up with a tool ready for another cut as needed without a definition as to who gets in the door otherwise. Can have dikes dull as crap and short as sh... but if you got them, that’s all good in being another useless person potentially on the jobsite mixing with the Pro’s there to do their career as opposed to collecting their pay check by being there.

-Protractor... What’s a protractor.... I know I have what one is - at least one or a few that might qualify but it just don’t come to mind. Been years since I heard that term in using it even as a Master Carpenter of my field. I think I have one dating back to like 1982 in having drafting classes but just can’t remember what such a thing is. Should I need work, thowing such a ancient thing into my bag will be really necessary.

Sliding T-Bevel.... I got nothing. I do have a sliding angle degree tri-square, and rarely use it, even marked on it’s markings what is the accurate side of the scribed line for it - this in given like a 1mm line only the edge of this line being as it were square in what I found how many did end for end test their if that’s what it is sliding T-Bevel? This much less own one? And don’t one in having this thing also qualify for also having a “combination square”?

-Block plane... Own lots of them from antique to new. Used to be able to make them function with a curl, curse them years later in just not getting them as concept in grabbing another tool.

-Welders in own helmets but in providing them - replacement shields, gloves, arm guards, and aprons? Such gear - much less lenses for the helmets I would say are shop provided - tools specific and prefered to the welder those tools they provide. Sure if they want their own helmet - and dependant on type of welding done for lens or protection, it’s recommended but also provided. Weldings’ separate than something off the street and to crew call with someone showing up with crap chapest possible that don’t last from someone that welds with a certification not necessary for this IA list, no doubt in having the cert, with their own tools beyond that of a helmet.

I view this tool list a joke and why in many cases gear comes back crapped up after traveling about to venues by way of barbarians using the gear.


----------



## porkchop

If you are working with my show here's your tool list:

a hand (preferably tool) in good working order
The ability to do what I say
(End of tool list)

The show is designed to be tool free, I can't tell you how many times I've made locals put there crescent wrenches away because they can't be responsible and NOT use them. It's not typical for all touring shows but man is it nice.


----------



## Grommet

I work a handful of festivals and there are tools just sometimes not enough for everyone. On load outs every one needs a flash light and dikes. 

my tool lists will always have 

2 C-wrenchs
1 dike
1 safety glasses
1 bottle of water
1 flash light
1 pocket knife
1 leatherman
1 pair of gloves
1 belt with pouch to hold all of this.

at another place i have assumed the role of carpenter, and have built a locking cabinet to store my personal tools. As to keep them from being taken to the other restaurant locations/broken. 

the show producer/restaurant owner's husband is known of some how breaking cordless drills. Mine is either in my home, in my hand or in that locking cabinet.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

Found our other good tool thread today while googling:
http://www.controlbooth.com/forums/general-advice/2419-suggestion-tool-kit-3.html


----------



## Floridaskye

Great thing to have is a small bungee cable attached to all tools you may be using above another person. I have one on my wrench when I'm focusing lights to make sure it doesn't fall and kill someone. Tie line is ok but you can snag on something and cause more damage to yourself or someone else.


----------



## DanAyers

Having all these tools is great. I'll admit, I keep most of them in my tool bag. 

I anticipate what I will be needing for a show, and my roll for the show as well as what tools the theater will be providing. What I've found is i bring my Setwear Gloves & C-Wrench 100% of the time and use it about 80% of the time. I bring a Ratcheting Ultimate Focus Tool if I know I will be doing lights.

I'm also a fan of the foldable box-cutter's over leathermen's because I hate sharpening baldes, so the replaceable blade for me is great.

My Laser tape measure can't be beat in a theater also, but if I were to buy another I'd buy one from a surveyer's supplier and not a hardware store.


----------



## PeterBuchin

Floridaskye said:


> Great thing to have is a small bungee cable attached to all tools you may be using above another person. I have one on my wrench when I'm focusing lights to make sure it doesn't fall and kill someone. Tie line is ok but you can snag on something and cause more damage to yourself or someone else.


 
Nononono... I once thought a bungee cord was a superior idea until I saw a fella lose his grip on his wrench while atop an A-frame ladder. The wrench got stuck in the rungs and he tugged the bungee cord. The wrench suddenly got unstuck.

He spoke in a higher register for awhile.


----------



## lalibretti

Where do you recommend buying from? I want to get a speed wrench and can't find one at a local hardware store. I want to order a speed wrench but don't know where to get one.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

lalibretti said:


> Where do you recommend buying from? I want to get a speed wrench and can't find one at a local hardware store. I want to order a speed wrench but don't know where to get one.



Google "lightspeed wrench", Production Advantage, Tools for Stagecraft, RoadieTools, Norcostco, Musson, Barbizon and eBay all come up on the first page.

Be aware that the Lightspeed does not fit the 5/16" pan bolt, and thus a c-wrench is still necessary. I'd honestly prefer a Ratcheting Ultimate Focus Tool over a Lightspeed, but to each their own.


----------



## erosing

gafftapegreenia said:


> Google "lightspeed wrench", Production Advantage, Tools for Stagecraft, RoadieTools, Norcostco, Musson, Barbizon and eBay all come up on the first page.
> 
> Be aware that the Lightspeed does not fit the 5/16" pan bolt, and thus a c-wrench is still necessary. I'd honestly prefer a Ratcheting Ultimate Focus Tool over a Lightspeed, but to each their own.



I'll second the recommendation for the Ratcheting UFT, I was given a working demo of one last month and it floored me compared to the original RFTs. I haven't ordered mine yet, but it's on the top of my list. Here's the part that really put it over the top though, he's made a 3/8" socket adapter for the UFT.

I would also like to mention the Flat Focus Tool, also made by Rob at StageJunk. Very nice tool, barely notice you're carrying it, if at all.


----------



## MichaelPHS

Since I'm the only, and I mean only, tech with any theatre knowledge in the school I'm hired (drama teachers have a cobbled together knowledge but less than basic in terms of op) and also props, everything short of costume in fact which may soon come into effect as they have discovered I'm a cosplayer also (unrelated to my kit but still) so kit wise I've got pretty much everything under the sun, and between my father, grandfather and myself we have everything short of Top end specialist kit, no kidding. My personal kit I ferry between work and home due to all the jobs I'm asked to do, hence why its so extensive

Personal Kit (venue)
Screwdrivers (assorted sizes and bits)
Hammers and mallets (ballpein, claw, rubber, nylon, leather/hide)
Drills (hand, battery, mains, both hammer and standard)
Pliers (snub and needle nose)
Wire Strippers
Files and sand papers(various grits/tooth counts and shapes)
Clamps (assorted sizes, mixture of pinch and C-screw)
Hacksaw
Soldering Iron
3 tape measures
Push-punch marker
Set Square
Portable vice
LED torch
Torch specs (our venue is a PITA for light, so much easier to see what I look at with them)
Fire casting safety specs (rated for welding and metalwork use, after I had someone stupid enough to put a light at full while I was focusing, damn near blinded me)
Gloves
Scissors
Craft Scalpels (finer control than a stanley blade and can be sharper if you get the right ones)

Bits box
Gaff (black, silver and black/yellow hazard, for those completely unavoidable times you have to run cable across a doorway ie recessed doorways so can't run cable over)
Various colours of LX, most black
Screws of various sizes
Fuses
Glue (Resin based wood and loctite gel)

Home Kit
Full range of battery operated power tools (including Jigsaw, Circular saw etc)
Several saw horses

Home Workshop
Welding torch (standard arc I think, can never remember)
Fire pit (for minor metalwork props)
ASO (Anvil shape object)
Various metal work tools
Wall mounted Grinder and buffing wheels

Dad's Workshop
Bench Mounted Pillar drill
Vertical Milling machine
Welding Torches (MIG/TIG and arc)
Gas axe
Plunge Router
Hand held engraving machine

Grandfather's Workshop
Metalwork lathe
Pillar Drill


I know most of it isn't every day use, but as a family we're always gaining stuff like this, so if someone turns round and asks "Oh can you do this like this" expecting that its a difficult request, I just smile. I was going to just list my work kit, but thought, since I'm pretty much everything from Tech op/designer to fabricator I might as well list my full kit. Yet despite all this, I will always ALWAYS ask other technican opinions, as with my wrecking ball prop, to ensure anything I construct is safe as it possibly can be


----------



## ship

MichaelPHS said:


> Since I'm the only, and I mean only, tech with any theatre knowledge in the school I'm hired (drama teachers have a cobbled together knowledge but less than basic in terms of op) and also props, everything short of costume in fact which may soon come into effect as they have discovered I'm a cosplayer also (unrelated to my kit but still) so kit wise I've got pretty much everything under the sun, and between my father, grandfather and myself we have everything short of Top end specialist kit, no kidding. My personal kit I ferry between work and home due to all the jobs I'm asked to do, hence why its so extensive
> 
> Personal Kit (venue)
> Screwdrivers (assorted sizes and bits)
> Hammers and mallets (ballpein, claw, rubber, nylon, leather/hide)
> Drills (hand, battery, mains, both hammer and standard)
> Pliers (snub and needle nose)
> Wire Strippers
> Files and sand papers(various grits/tooth counts and shapes)
> Clamps (assorted sizes, mixture of pinch and C-screw)
> Hacksaw
> Soldering Iron
> 3 tape measures
> Push-punch marker
> Set Square
> Portable vice
> LED torch
> Torch specs (our venue is a PITA for light, so much easier to see what I look at with them)
> Fire casting safety specs (rated for welding and metalwork use, after I had someone stupid enough to put a light at full while I was focusing, damn near blinded me)
> Gloves
> Scissors
> Craft Scalpels (finer control than a stanley blade and can be sharper if you get the right ones)
> 
> Bits box
> Gaff (black, silver and black/yellow hazard, for those completely unavoidable times you have to run cable across a doorway ie recessed doorways so can't run cable over)
> Various colours of LX, most black
> Screws of various sizes
> Fuses
> Glue (Resin based wood and loctite gel)
> 
> Home Kit
> Full range of battery operated power tools (including Jigsaw, Circular saw etc)
> Several saw horses
> 
> Home Workshop
> Welding torch (standard arc I think, can never remember)
> Fire pit (for minor metalwork props)
> ASO (Anvil shape object)
> Various metal work tools
> Wall mounted Grinder and buffing wheels
> 
> Dad's Workshop
> Bench Mounted Pillar drill
> Vertical Milling machine
> Welding Torches (MIG/TIG and arc)
> Gas axe
> Plunge Router
> Hand held engraving machine
> 
> Grandfather's Workshop
> Metalwork lathe
> Pillar Drill
> 
> 
> I know most of it isn't every day use, but as a family we're always gaining stuff like this, so if someone turns round and asks "Oh can you do this like this" expecting that its a difficult request, I just smile. I was going to just list my work kit, but thought, since I'm pretty much everything from Tech op/designer to fabricator I might as well list my full kit. Yet despite all this, I will always ALWAYS ask other technican opinions, as with my wrecking ball prop, to ensure anything I construct is safe as it possibly can be


 

Osmosis a term to by book or tool having. Having is different than mastering it. Good stuff but for most of the gear is above my head in common term for the tool or my own need for it's use in mastering it also. "Pliar Drill" as per the last item qualified for please explain as new to me should this be a resume to also be new for a skill mastered. Sure running a metal working lathe is a great skill but mastered? There is the detail in having say a 16oz hammer verses a 22oz hammer with lots of types between and above for the actual use.

Don't stop using and mastering these tools you have available to you, that's quite an assembly of tools and stuff to work with. Cool stuff can come from them and or not mentioned a good C-Wrench is always handy.

You have great help in people to train you, master what skill level you have provided to you in learning. I grew up on my own way in fixing up a 1914 house in every weekend we were mostly heat gunning off layers of leaded paint in going back to oak in each room. Learned a bit about the proper use of a hammer but after that, it was from the theater teachers that were well qualified to teach that I learned stuf from as with wood shop skills teachers.

Understand those teachers in general are more or less cut from budget who are useful these days. Be glad and do ask Dad and Grand Pa about their own also experiences with theater in their youth so as to also learn from those tales. This if they have experience with teater, and if not you have to remember that some stuff we do is a little different than that of what industry does. Learn your tools thogh as what you learn willl be useful later.


----------



## derekleffew

ship said:


> ... "Pliar Drill" as per the last item qualified for please explain as new to me or anyone should this be a resume to also be new to. ...


"Pillar Drill" --UK term for what we call a drill press, either bench-top or floor.


----------



## MichaelPHS

Expert/Master, far from, competant in their use, easily, been using them since I was a boy. I'm the first real theatre buff in the family, Grandad worked for AWE during the war building listening devices and Dad used to build and certify containers for shipping and handling of hazardous and radioactive substances worldwide, now MD of a fairly large UK branch of a company but still helps out in the shop. Kinda a step down for me but I like to think I gained some of their skills and knowledge along the years. And derekleffew got it right, a pillar drill is basically a heavy duty floor/worktop mounted upright drill. I'm also hoping, when I get a larger place of my own, to obtain the means and equipment to make my own mini smithy to make stage armour (aluminium obviously), recently inspired by the legend Tony Swatton (Man at Arms, owner of Sword and the Stone) Ambitious? Maybe but I've always liked a challenge, so would call myself a general tech rather than any particular role


----------



## MikeJ

As a Stage Hand on a lighting call, all that is expected is a C-wrench, and a knife. 

If you are a Tech in charge of a rig, than most of the general hand tools listed above, plus... 

AC clamp meter, you really should have one, it can be a cheap one from amazon, but checking load balance on feeder is important.
Swisson XMT-120a- its a luxury, but sure dose make troubleshooting easier, not to mention being able to fire up a rig and focus, before flipping a desk. 
Laser Tape measure- no need to splurge on a Leica Disto, the Bosch version does just fine for less than $100
Self leveling Vertical laser, sidewalk chalk 2-100' fiberglass tapes. Nothing slows down a loadin like standing around trying to figure out where points go. Plus if the riggers forget theirs you are dead in the water.

Sekonic lightmeter-Really only needed for tv or video, but it's a must for broadcast. Industrial models are cheaper, but really not as good.

ESPRESSO MACHINE- Now I might be getting carried away, but catering coffee sucks!

Lots of gaffers tape and E-tape
3-5pin dmx adapters, and terminators.

Rock Climbing helmet- if you don't like wearing sweaty, dirty, community hardhats that never fit right.


----------



## SE001

Gloves
Crescent Wrench
Sharpies
Headlamp
circuit tester
dykes
multihead screwdriver
measuring tape
gaff and e tape provided by the co.

This gets me through just about every gig. I don't like multitools. I find them a little useless. Plus every time I ever owned one they seem to disappear. Speed wrenches are great for some jobs, but they are limited to specific diameters unfortunately so you need to carry a c wrench regardless. What you save in time you lose in having to readjust your sagging belt.


----------



## Fountain Of Euph

I work Lights, sound, stage and recording, so my box may be a little jumbled. 

1-Sharpe
1-pen
1-pencil (its a music major habit)
1- pair mechanics gloves
1-wireless mouse (you never know when you may need it)
2-sets of various Allen wrenches
1- 1/4 to headphone adapter
1-tape measure
1-pair pliers
1-LED flashiness (with old knife sheath. lost the knife...)
1-Remington Multi Tool
1- Light Source Mega-Combo Wrench (see Below)
2-SD cards
1- Web Belt (Easy to put on/take off. wont get destroyed)

Outside My Box
1-set good quality headphones (for recording)
1-leather pilers holster I use for my wrench. best investment I have ever made!
1- 12" adjustable wrench. I know that many will feel this is too big. however, I have large hands, it was free, and like it more than a 6" or 8". I make sure I don't over tighten. While it is extra weight, I wear it on my belt, and like having the the reminder that I still have it. Since it is too big for my box, I do have a Combo Wrench I use for quick adjustments. 
1-Belt clip for phone. its better to have it out to call 911...
1-Laptop with pre-show music, SD reader, Smartsoft, and CONGO offline editor
1-Keys!!! i also have a mini-mag on my keys for the inevitable scenes:

From the booth : "BLACKOUT!"
Me: "GUYS IM STILL ON A LADDER, ON THE GRID, IN THE CEILING"

The DMX cable gets disconnected from the console

The boom lights burn out

"Can you change the patch of Mic X to Channel Y during the next blackout"


ON ORDER
2-Motorola CP100 Two Way Radios. We don't have TELEX(sad sigh) and have a glassed in booth three stores above stage level. my boss's comment when I bought them: "good thing you bought two, otherwise you would have had no one to talk to!" Thanks for the insight...
1-Motorola Shoulder mic/speaker
1-Radio Headset


----------



## artable

I am a Stage Manager. Here are the things that I carry with me (on my person, in pockets and carabiners) always during performances and Tech Weeks.
1. Prompt book
2. office supplies
3. Full roll of Gaff tape
4. Several colors of spike tape
6. screwdrivers
7. c wrench
8. flashlight
9. small teddy bear keychain (there is no practical purpose to this thing. I love it dearly.)
10. small pliers
11. Utility knife (It's a fold-y up-y one that lives in my wallet.)
12. notepad
Things that aren't on my person, but always nearby:
1. more screwdrivers
2. granola bars
3. mic tape
4. backup mic tape (the first supply *always* walks away.)
5. condoms (In a secret place, because I work in a high school)
6. glo-tape + scissors
Probably a zillion other things I can't think of.


----------



## Davetp

I have two boxes that I Cary around with me when I am doing tech

One filled with essentials 
e.g
gaffer tape
LX tape
Paper
pens
pencils
scissors
USB Flash Drives

And a big one filled with
Two mics
led clip on lights
desk lamp with purple fell
copy of script
Headphones
Jack converters
more tape
Chalk
Monitor
USB fan
Batteries
Soldering iron
solder
Wrenches
nut/bolts
probably more

What do you bring?


----------



## theatereffects123

Hey guys I am in high school, and I have been doing stage crew for about 3-4 years. So basically in junior high you were called a squeak in stage crew, and I worked my way up to finally doing spotlight. I originally wanted to do battens and such, but we never use it . So this year we got a new lighting guy and a new director. Basically the director put me on the stage again . If you want to hear the story It's pretty funny, but I was wondering if you guys recommended me to have any tools or whatever during the show Thanks!!!

p.s. we have a very nice theater, but it's poorly designed and unorganized hopefully the new lighting guy and I can fix that lol


----------



## MNicolai

My "go-pouch" is a tool holster with a 6" c-wrench tethered to it, a #2 Phillips screwdriver, a precision screwdriver, a pen, a matte knife, a sharpie, and my tactical LED flashlight.

It's also good to have things like band-aids, safety pins, pens, pencils, post-its, rubber bands, straight pins, binder clips, needles, a few spools of thread in different colors, and the like in a separate bag somewhere close to the stage. Doesn't have to be on you all the time but you never know when a cast member's going to come running off stage with a wardrobe malfunction and only have a minute or two available before they have to walk right back out on stage.

Contrary to popular belief, more tools does not make you more useful. Resist the temptation to go out and buy all kinds of gak under the sun unless you see a clear, immediate need for it. The only thing worse than the guy who doesn't have the tools he needs is the guy who has every tool under the sun but he doesn't have the one he needs in the bag he brought with him that day or the guy who needs 5 minutes every time he goes for a tool because he needs to dig around through 50 tools in his bag to find the one he needs.

You also want don't want to be "Guy who bumps into everything or keeps dropping tools behind him everywhere he goes" because you're trying to fit 15 tools into a 5-tool bag hanging on your hip.

Also don't be "Let me just find a pen" guy. Always have a writing utensil on you. My preference is a fine-tip sharpie in addition to a chisel tip sharpie because I can use any of them to write on paper or on spike/gaff/console tape. Gel pens are okay and I keep them on me, but they absolutely suck for writing on tape.


----------



## dwardMICS

I carry my bag of tricks with me. I usually have:

-a few crescent wrenches
-a couple of combo wrenches I've accumulated
-Several screw drivers
-Hammers
-Mallet
-Quick Clamp
-Drill bits
-Pliers & Wire Cutters
-Gloves
-Pens galore
-Small first aid kit.

That covers most things pretty quickly for me and my kids. Then again, I'm the only one with the tools...


----------



## TNasty

I've been building mine up over the past week or so, it's all been a "darn, I'll bring that next time" kinda deal.

What I pack:
-Measuring tape and reel
-Sonic measuring tape
-Assorted hex keys
-My favorite phillips head screwdriver
-My iFixit bit kit
-Beefy multimeter (with a heat probe!)
-Pipe/Channel lock wrench (god some yokes are in bad shape)
-Work gloves
-Scissors
-High-Visibility vest (for some reason I decided to pack that, I had it laying around)
-Pen + Notebook
-Walkie-talkies (so I don't have to yell, I typically work with my friend and the staging director)
-Black and Silver Sharpie
-Harbor Freight flash-light (so cheap I don't care what happens to it, just buy a new measuring tape when I lose it)
-And a few odds and ends, like a 9v battery, earbuds, and a 3.5 to RCA cable (you never know when you can blast your mixtape over the auditorium sound system)

If I ever need a specialty tool (soldering iron, ratchet set, those things), I'll wait until I need to do several things with that tool before I bother bringing it.

I also typically have my laptop on me, since I use it all day for school work.


----------



## ship

My favorite two things for bending yokes is a really good bench vise and a 18" 80 year old monkey wrench.


----------



## JoshNev

BUMP! I've bought a peli 1510 as an events engineer I need alsorts of gear for hanging displays, lights,rigging. Doing the electrician woork Anyone have a tool box like this?


----------



## gafftapegreenia

PLSN March 2018 has yet another list. Can’t believe they ignored the Ultimate Focus Tool. 

http://plsn.com/site/wp-content/uploads/bg-march.pdf


----------



## ruinexplorer

Interesting list. Good to introduce you to a variety of tools, but not useful as to building a kit.


----------



## gafftapegreenia

ruinexplorer said:


> Interesting list. Good to introduce you to a variety of tools, but not useful as to building a kit.



It’s all stuff well suited for life on the road or if you bread & butter is load ins/outs.


----------



## ruinexplorer

What I mean is that it is far incomplete for a general kit. Plus, who wants to carry the mongo wrench, the Altman star wrench, and the Apollo wrench? It would have been nicer if they did this as a monthly series per discipline.


----------



## josh88

Finally took a picture of my pelican for something else so I figured I might as well add it here since they're still handy. This is geared most heavily towards sound and then a smattering of all the other stuff I'm doing these days on a gig.

1) cliff bar 2) deodorant 3) flat focus tool 4) sm58 5) sm57x2 6) super 55 7) xlr jumpers 8) gerber 9) tweaker 10) bag of adapters (xlr turnarounds, nl4/nl8 connectors, terminators) 11) DI 12) LTI block and a stereo laptop block 13) earplugs 14) knife 15) charger with various charging cables 16) battery charger for my phone 17) USB gooseneck light for use with the battery from 16 18) gaff tape 19) E-tape. 20) superglue 21) gloves 22) tascam dr-40 recorder 23) headphones 24) ground lift plugs 24) aux cords 25) fold up table top mic stand (for micing amps) 26) flashlight 27) headlamp 28) sharpies, pens, pencils 29) a handful of my cards 30) bubble level 31) 1/4" cables 32) VGA-> hdmi converter 33) thumb drives 34) Pyle 12 plug cable tester 35) trackball mouse 36) Rated Carabiners 37) Rated Locking Carabiners 38) Climbing Runners 39) Rated quicklinks 40) rated shackles. 41) 4 xlr jumpers 42) 4 1/4" and then 2 more longer xlr and an xlr-> 1/4 that I dont need.

Also forgot an mxl 990 and 991 mics, a swatch book, power strip, HDMI->vga and vga->hdmi adapters, vga couplers, mac adapters, sdi couplers, a moleskin, a bandana, lighter, and a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Marco Giampa

derekleffew said:


> Here's a very comprehensive list, compiled by ship in 2002-03, primarily for electrical tools (with pictures!).
> 
> Here's a list from IATSE local 33.
> 
> Anyone else have any lists to share?
> 
> 
> EDIT: Since the IA list is member only now, here's an internet archive of that list.


Usually ive got TTI ratchet for truss, a phillips, small flathead, leatherman, eletrical tape, small crecent wrench, and of course, water bottle in the back pocket


----------



## ship

Water bottle certainly as did I request Fluke voltage sniffer?

Put a stop break to all purchases until the virus is figured out immediately. Do not spend any more money.

Put a stop break to all purchacses.


----------



## LD Ryan Conlon

I have medium size tech kit, Gel Kit and a larger bag for larger shows - My Lighting Tech Kit - Gel Kit - Large Show Bag


----------



## Aaron S.

I'll add my voice to this thread. I like lists and such. 

I'm going to focus my list to the basics I feel like someone starting out in this line of work should show up with. 

8" Crescent wrench
11 in 1 screwdriver
Multi tool
Sniffer
Flashlight
Headlamp
Knife
Sharpie

I might be forgetting something, but I feel like this list is a great start for people.


----------

